# Looking for a SMOK V8 Stick baby kit



## New2Vape (6/12/17)

Hi Vapers,

Could anyone help in finding a Purple SMOK V8 Stick Baby kit, cant find one anywhere. 

thanks all!


----------



## Shatter (6/12/17)

Hi

Like these?

https://www.vapejunction.co.za/products/smok-stick-v8-3000mah-pen-style-vape-kit?variant=49145945668
https://www.vapeowave.co.za/index.php/smok-stick-v8-starter-kit-with-tfv8-big-baby.html


----------



## New2Vape (6/12/17)

hi there, 

nope - that is the normal V8 Stick, i am looking for the V8 Stick Baby
https://www.vapeclub.co.za/products/smok-stick-v8-baby-kit


thanks though


----------



## Shatter (6/12/17)

ah okay, sorry about that lol, will have another look around.


----------

